# Cost of wiring a house for TV / Net



## cheesefood (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a 30 year old house that was never wired for TV so my dish has cables running along the sides of my house and in through holes drilled through the house. I'm interested in finding out how much I could expect to pay to have a 2 story, 4 bedroom house wired for TV and internet.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RyanBruner (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, not exactly what you're asking for, but we recently had AT&T's U-verse installed in our home, and installation was free.  They send out a professional installer.  I've heard of a few cases where they had 2 days of work, but it was all still free.  So, if you're interested in AT&T's U-verse for TV and internet, it could be a great way to go.  (We love U-verse...we had cable and internet through Comcast before, but we get better service for a cheaper price, including features we didn't have before.)


----------



## hondadrv24 (Sep 17, 2008)

do you have access to the basement ceiling or attic?  if so once you get cables in to there it is just a matter of drilling down or up into the wall cavities and then cutting your box in the wall.  once you have that done go fishing and pull the cables into the box where you want them.  

I have no idea what a contractor would charge, but you could do this yourself.  they make special drill bits that are long and after you drill through you can attach a chinese finger trap to grip the wires and then pull them through, or just go the old fashioned way with the fish tape 
good luck
Justin


----------



## triple D (Sep 18, 2008)

It would run you 75 dollars a line(thats cable, phone, or ethernet) so a jack with two sattelite for duel recieve, and a phone is 225 dollars, ect., ect. This price would include a media box sized accordingly for your set up, "complete trim out of wall jacks", and hook up of phone lines and the cat5 wires trimmed with ethernet male ends  (in media box), and the cable ends in box are for your sattelite guy to handle. Hope this helps out some, bear in mind these prices are for the seattle area, your local guys may differ greatly. And it is cheaper on new construction. Good luck.....


----------



## SeattleDIY (Nov 10, 2008)

I ired my Whole hoyse for cable Tv,Sat  and cat5 cable. Lot of work but doable for the Average DIYer. Need fishtape,a glowfish and drill and bits  and drywall saw and you are ready to learn


----------

